
Show HN: Pyrustic – Software suite for developing your next Python desktop app - alexrustic
https://pyrustic.github.io
======
alexrustic
I want to clarify, the homemade widgets (megawidgets to be precise) Tree and
Table are not superfluous in the project. There is indeed TreeView in Tkinter.

It is legitimate to wonder why there is Tree when TreeView already exists.
Let's do a little genealogy to get some context before answering.

Well, Tkinter is the standard Python interface to the Tk GUI toolkit. In the
face of the competition, Tk guys added a new set of widgets: the famous Tk
themed widget (ttk).

It was not just an increment like 1 + 1 = 2 but rather a new direction
slightly different from the old one without loss of compatibility of course.
This document is great to go deeper in the topic: [https://core.tcl-
lang.org/tips/doc/trunk/tip/48.md](https://core.tcl-
lang.org/tips/doc/trunk/tip/48.md)

~~~
alexrustic
Well, TreeView is part of ttk.

I wanted total consistency across Pyrustic's components, so I decided to stay
on the original tk widgets.

Of course people still can use tkk, but Pyrustic Widgets don't use ttk at all.

I also designed a nice to use theme/style system to convince users to follow
my way and I find that the visual is not so bad, maybe even too charming ...

------
FloatArtifact
Looks very interesting. A bit of feedback the website does not display well
with mobile devices.

~~~
alexrustic
About the mobile devices, I'll check that out. For the moment I will hope that
people connect to it by computer.

------
erezsh
Looks cool. But why isn't it available through pip?

Also, how is the support for windows? I couldn't find any mention of it.

A last note, if I may, is to put more time into the github README.md. That's
where I usually go to read all the important technical details.

~~~
alexrustic
Thank you ! Yes you are right about the Readme, it will be updated soon. I
have not yet tested under Windows, it will be done soon. Regarding pip, indeed
it is to be done too. Thank you again for your contributions.

------
auraham
It seems awesome! In addition to the GUI, both the database editor and the
test runner are great features for the command line.

~~~
alexrustic
Thanks ! And yes, the command line still has a long way to go !

------
mraza007
This is awesome

~~~
alexrustic
Thank you ! I struggled a lot with Tkinter to let us not worry about small
problems like this one: [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/tkinter-
discuss/2014-May/0...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/tkinter-
discuss/2014-May/003622.html)

~~~
mraza007
Sure i really liked and I’m looking forward to build desktop apps using python

